# Some wonderment on a rainy morning. I’m not sure what caused these 1/4” size drops to form on this bush.



## Pugbully (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 8, 2021)

Yep, those are some big droplets.


----------



## paigew (Jun 9, 2021)

magical!


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 9, 2021)

Cool shot!


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Jun 12, 2021)

Very nice capture. 

By my inquisitive nature I wonder how those drops got so big? But then I remember, sometimes it is better to simply accept things as a gift.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Pugbully (Jun 13, 2021)

paigew said:


> magical!


Agreed!


----------



## Pugbully (Jun 13, 2021)

Grandpa Ron said:


> Very nice capture.
> 
> By my inquisitive nature I wonder how those drops got so big? But then I remember, sometimes it is better to simply accept things as a gift.
> 
> Thanks for the post.


Thank you and you’re welcome. To see the bush now makes it even more of a mystery. Royal purple smoke bush.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 13, 2021)

Was it cold enough for there to be some melting and freezing that might have caused these droplets? Sure made for some nice photos.


----------



## Pugbully (Jun 15, 2021)

vintagesnaps said:


> Was it cold enough for there to be some melting and freezing that might have caused these droplets? Sure made for some nice photos.


Not cold at all!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 18, 2021)

very cool


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 18, 2021)

Are the droplets on the berries? and maybe you captured this right before the water dripped off. Or find a nature science website?


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 23, 2021)

Very nice shot!


----------

